# Attack Of The Cosmotrons



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I hadn't bought any watches for a few years until I happened upon a nice Accutron site and had the sudden urge to buy one. The results of that are shown here. Shortly thereafter I encountered Silver Hawk's excellent electric watch site and on it the Cosmotron. A most excellent watch an example of which I must acquire immediately, I thought.

I found a nice day/date 7802A model for a reasonable price on Ebay and that has now gone for a service and crystal replacement with the aforementioned gentleman - I will wait until it returns and has a bracelet fitted and will then post pictures, if there is any interest. This is a great watch with 36000bph, a day reminder (being an academic I often forget what day it is) and a weird and interesting obsolete movement. However, it lacked a faceted crystal, which I covet for its awesome 70s appearance.

Luckily for me, a Cosmotron with such a crystal and a different movement (another reason to justify purchase) turned up on Ebay, but at too high a price. I watched it end and be re-listed, and eventually made an offer at about half price. Incredibly, I won it. Here's a picture pinched from the seller as it hasn't even been posted yet:










I think that one of the black leather straps with deployant clasp in the RLT "luxury" section will look very nice on this. The other half wants to knit it a pouch to protect the crystal.

Of course, such profligacy means that I'll have to get up to 50 posts soon so I can try to sell some other watches to help pay for all this!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice watch

Have a look at this beauty http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...49&hl=japan


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

catflem said:


> Nice watch
> 
> Have a look at this beauty http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...49&hl=japan


Thanks!

That one you link to is incredible, as is the generosity of the donor.

I also found some nice pictures to drool over here. Though not a Cosmotorn, this looks good as well.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

love that crystal, very B)


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow that's a nice find :yes:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Very very nice. Look forward to your pics when it arrives


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

The X8 pictured above finally arrived, and very nice it looks too. Unfortunately, it isn't running well and seems to be in need of a service.

I'm not sure whether to try sending it back (a bit of a hassle and I'd lose postage costs) or getting it serviced. This is becoming an expensive hobby all of a sudden.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Here are a couple of photographs of the Cosmotron attack! 

Two are owned by Knirirr and the rest are mine.

In the first photo, the two on the right are the early ones...knows as the X-8.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Some awesome photos of some awesome watches - thanks! 

When my two get back I'll be adding a mesh bracelet to the blue/gold 7802 and a RLT tan ostrich deployant to the X8 (I changed my mind about black).


----------

